
Ask HN: Upwork for top tier programmers? - nathancahill
Are there any services for hiring high-end programmers for sub-10 hour projects? I&#x27;ve used Upwork pretty extensively for busy-work type programming, but I&#x27;m trying to find something for algorithm-heavy programming where code quality matters. Anyone have any experience in this area?
======
dsacco
No, there's no Upwork for top-tier programmers. Top-tier programmers who
engage in consulting have the means to differentiate themselves. Being part of
a marketplace like Upwork is great for the marketplace, great for the buyer
and not so great for the seller. If you are capable of selling top tier
services, you probably don't want to be commoditized by a marketplace that
drives prices down.

------
sdtsui
Sub 10-hour projects are an odd niche. May I ask why that number? Typically,
top-tier programmers are able to charge more for shorter engagements because
they can get clear on requirements quickly and build the "right thing"
correctly the first time (maintainable, with tests, etc), not just a "loosely
related thing". Usually, those gigs take more than 10 hours.

------
richiepear
You should try Upwork Pro - everyone is pre-screened and you can tell the
recruiter exactly what you want

[https://www.upwork.com/pro/hire-developers/](https://www.upwork.com/pro/hire-
developers/)

------
wprapido
toptal and x-team

------
grizzles
github.com

